# Ebay Betrug durch Verkäufer julhu1511



## Julian Huber (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
aufpassen vor julhu1511 (eBay-Name), ist ein Betrüger, Name Julian Huber ist falsch, Adresse in Sögel ebenfalls !


----------



## jupp11 (29 Januar 2019)

Im Cache findet man ihn..
z.B 





> EUR 630,00 Sofort-Kaufen oder Preisvorschlag Sold - Dec 29, 2018, 2:06 PM, EUR 8,99 Versand, eBay-Käuferschutz
> Verkäufer: julhu1511 (11) 100%, Artikelstandort: Sögel,


Bei Aufruf auf die Angebote:


> Wir haben überall gesucht.
> Anscheinend existiert diese Seite nicht. Für weitere Hilfe besuchen Sie unsere Hilfeseiten.


Worauf beruht die Aussage?


----------



## jupp11 (29 Januar 2019)

Suche bei ebay: https://www.ebay.de/usr/julhu1511


> Nutzername julhu1511 (Feedback score 10)
> *Nicht mehr bei eBay angemeldet*
> 91,7% positive Bewertungen
> Angebotene Artikel
> Standort: Deutschland, julhu1511 ist eBay-Mitglied seit 22. Dez. 2018


Warum ist er bei 11 positiven Bewertungen nicht mehr bei ebay?
Eine negative zum Schluß?
Jedenfalls kann er unter diesem Nick nicht mehr verkaufen.....
Was er verkauft hat läßt sich nicht mehr abfragen


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Warum ist er bei 11 positiven Bewertungen nicht mehr bei ebay?


https://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISA...julhu1511&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true&rt=nc

Das Profil zeigt eindeutig Indizien für einen Betrüger. Die positiven Bewertungen stammen allesamt von Powersellern, aber solchen, die automatisch für nichts positive Bewertungen abgeben. Das Pushen von Bewertungen gehört zum Anlegen von betrügerischen Accounts dazu, dann wer kauft schon gern bei einem, der neu dort ist und keine oder wenige Bewertungen hat?



Reducal schrieb:


> ...wer kauft schon gern bei einem, der neu dort ist und keine oder wenige Bewertungen hat?


Leider steht jeden Morgen wieder eine Heerschaar Naivlinge auf.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Januar 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Die positiven Bewertungen stammen allesamt von Powersellern, aber solchen, die automatisch für nichts positive Bewertungen abgeben.


Und stammen ausnahmslos aus China....


> Leider steht jeden Morgen wieder eine Heerschaar Naivlinge auf.


Die per Vorkasse bezahlen.. .


----------



## jupp11 (30 Januar 2019)

Hab mir mal die Produkte der Powerseller angesehen. 
Ausnahmslos schäbiger Kosmetikschund


----------



## jupp11 (31 Januar 2019)

War angelegt auf einen  maximal zwei Beutezügen. Mit ein bißchen
 Vorsicht hätte das vermieden werden können. Das Konto, auf das überwiesen 
wurde, war garantiert ein ausländisches Konto.
 Nur Vorkasse ist ein absolutes no go, egal was da für ein Superduperangebot gemacht wird.


----------



## SKA (1 Februar 2019)

Es handelt sich hier um ein deutsches Konto bei der Sparkasse in Aachen. 
Solchen Typen muss das Handwerk gelegt werden, ich habe bereits Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt, über das Konto wird es definitiv einen Ansprechpartner geben, dann wird das Ganze weiter strafrechtlich verfolgt.
Ich halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden. Falls noch mehr betrogen worden sind, einfach hier im Forum melden.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2019)

SKA schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier um ein deutsches Konto bei der Sparkasse in Aachen.
> .


Dann ist das ein tumber Betrüger vermutlich Anfänger


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2019)

.... oder das Konto gehört einem Finanzagenten bzw. einem Spezl.



SKA schrieb:


> Ich halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden


Unbedingt!


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2019)

Für 499 € ?
https://webcache.googleusercontent....g-192781352842.html+&cd=8&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de
Man beachte: 1 verkauft 0 verfügbar: also ein einziger Raubzug geplant


> iRobot Roomba 960 Saugroboter App-steuerung
> *EUR 499,00* Sofort-Kaufen oder Preisvorschlag *Sold* - Jan 8, 2019, 12:42 PM, EEK A, EUR 8,99 Versand, eBay-Käuferschutz *Verkäufer:* julhu1511 (11) 100%,                     *Artikelstandort:* Sögel,                     *Versand nach:* DE,                     *Artikelnummer:* 192781352842                                                     Biete hier iRobot Roomba 960 Staubsauger-Roboter Noch ungeöffnet, original verpackt und voll funktionsfähig. Artikel ist ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und ohne Rechnung,
> .......
> *Popularität* - 64 blicke, 16.0 views per day, 4 days on eBay. Hohe von blicke. 1 verkauft, 0 verfügbar.
> ...


----------



## SKA (2 Februar 2019)

Das mit dem iRobot war der zweite Verkauf des julhu1511 auf eBay, ich vermute, Geld kassiert und keine Lieferung.
Wäre gut, wenn sich der oder die Geschädigte einfach meldet, dann kann man weiter gemeinsam agieren.
Leider gibt ebay keine Informationen zu dem Verkauf bzw. die Daten des Käufers bekannt, natürlich Thema Datenschutz. 
Ich warte jetzt erstmal auf die Kontodaten/ Inhaberdaten, kann aber leider lt. Polizei etwas dauern ...


----------

